# In need of help



## awalker88 (29 Sep 2018)

Hi, 

I've recently inherited my dad's electric bike but he never shown me how to use it (so I might be missing something really obvious) and we are looking to sell it on to pay for his funeral costs since he passed away. 

There is a button that switches on the display on the handlebars but the display only switches on when the battery is connected to power. I know this is kind of a how long is a piece of string question - but is it likely a problem with the battery? He never mentioned there being an issue with it so I'm just wondering do I need to switch the battery on with another secret button that I can't find or do I need the key (that is missing) so that it switches on whilst not connected to the charger? The battery is 48v and the bike uses a Bafang motor on a Carrera Vengeance converted bike if that is any help whatsoever. I can happily post pics if they are of any use. Is it going to be a case of taking it to a repair shop to fix or is it completely useless without the key?

Thanks - appreciate any advice I get, 

Alex


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Sep 2018)

The bike will only work if you have the battery connected. The display comes on when the bike is turned on. When that happens the bike is ready to use.

What make of bike is it?


----------



## Cycleops (29 Sep 2018)

If its a Bafang motor attatched to the cranks its what's called a 'pedal assist' system. In other words the power only comes on when start to pedal so there's no power on/off switch.
Have a look on YouTube for the Bafang videos.


----------



## awalker88 (29 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> The bike will only work if you have the battery connected. The display comes on when the bike is turned on. When that happens the bike is ready to use.
> 
> What make of bike is it?



Hi, it is a Carrera Vengeance bike. The battery is connected as far as I can see because when the charger is plugged into the battery, the display comes on. But disconnect the charger from the mains and the display goes off.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Sep 2018)

awalker88 said:


> Hi, it is a Carrera Vengeance bike. The battery is connected as far as I can see because when the charger is plugged into the battery, the display comes on. But disconnect the charger from the mains and the display goes off.



Odd. That shouldn't happen, if it is on and shows as on, then the display should stay on.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Sep 2018)

Sounds like the battery is flat, they take a good few hours to charge.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Sounds like the battery is flat, they take a good few hours to charge.




Didn't think of that.


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Didn't think of that.



Always a possibility, although you would expect some signs of life.

The key may also be an electrical switch, although on most ebikes the key only locks the battery in place.

I think the OP needs to post a few pics.


----------



## awalker88 (30 Sep 2018)

Hi guys, thanks for everyone who took the time out to respond (very nice of you) but thankfully, I've sorted it out after a lot of stress.

The problem was that there was a tiny switch underneath the battery that was very difficult to reach and allows the bike to be switched on whilst not connected to the charger. Kind of a simple solution but if anyone has bad eyes and is not au fait with electric bikes, they might have a similar problem. 

Thanks again to everyone and good luck with the forum.


----------



## Smudge (30 Sep 2018)

On many Ebikes, my PioneerE included, when the battery gets to a certain low state of charge, it will stop supplying power altogether. This is to stop you discharging the battery to a totally empty state, where this can kill batteries.
So as has been mentioned, its needs a full charge before you can properly test the bike. The charger should have a red light (charging) and will turn green when fully charged.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Sep 2018)

Smudge said:


> On many Ebikes, my PioneerE included, when the battery gets to a certain low state of charge, it will stop supplying power altogether. This is to stop you discharging the battery to a totally empty state, where this can kill batteries.
> So as has been mentioned, its needs a full charge before you can properly test the bike. The charger should have a red light (charging) and will turn green when fully charged.



Yep and hopefully the battery has not been 'killed' by being left discharged.


----------

